# Problèmes après sauvegarde icloud



## sigasiga (14 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour ! Je viens de sauvegarder mon iPhone sur Icloud et j'ai deux problèmes :
- App. Notes : une note verrouillée n'est plus accessible, le mot de passe n'est plus reconnu. J'ai lu cette note avec son mot de passe ce matin avant ma sauvegarde icloud.
- En branchant l'iPhone sur mon MacPro, il n'est plus visible dans le finder (mais l'est sur Itunes où je ne peux plus rien faire, je suis sur Catalina)
- Si je branche mon Ipad je le vois dans le finder. J'en conclus que le probème est icloud...

Merci de votre aide.


----------

